

Ask HN: Any decent postgreSQL tutorial for a newbie - codecrusade

Its been extremely depressing and frustrating. Can anyone help please?
======
csdreamer7
I go into configuring postgres for my automation book. You can also check out
the source code to see how my script set ups postgres.

[http://www.amazon.com/Deploy-Rails-BlueBook-2014-Edition-
ebo...](http://www.amazon.com/Deploy-Rails-BlueBook-2014-Edition-
ebook/dp/B00GZ9SNKY)

[https://github.com/jbwyatt4/railsbluebook2014/blob/master/co...](https://github.com/jbwyatt4/railsbluebook2014/blob/master/cookbooks/deployserver/recipes/dbinstall.rb)

Just remember to login as the postgres user in Linux.

------
BWStearns
For SQL in general SQLZoo is a horrible looking website, but if you go through
the tracks you will actually learn a bit.

If you're having issues with using postgresql with Rails and heroku (judging
from post below), then you're really asking how use those three things
together. In this case there are plenty of examples of all the things that can
go wrong and how to fix them on stack overflow. If you'd like to send me the
errors you're getting and other details of why it's breaking I'd be glad to
field a couple emails (contact in profile).

------
brudgers
Newbie in what sense?

Are you an experienced database administrator looking at postgreSQL for a new
project?

Are you an experienced programmer, coming to postgreSQL as an option for your
first project with three tiered architecture?

Are you new to programming and want to learn to database?

Are you new to databases and expect them to be pretty much like word
processors and spreadsheets?

~~~
codecrusade
Around Point 2 and 3.I have an app that I built on Mysql and now trying to
host on Heroku- therefore the confusion.

~~~
brudgers
Why Heroku rather than scaling the MySQL?

------
sc90
Here's one
[http://www.postgresqltutorial.com/](http://www.postgresqltutorial.com/)

~~~
codecrusade
Thanks- I just booked you a seat in heaven-god bless

------
Maxious
[http://use-the-index-luke.com/](http://use-the-index-luke.com/) helps when
you deal with performance issues. The examples can be altered for your
particular SQL server including postgres.

------
ansible
There are plenty of tutorials for SQL in general those should work fine for
PostgreSQL too. What seems to be the problem?

~~~
felixgallo
there's a large body of postgresql-specific knowledge. Don't be that guy.

~~~
ansible
_there 's a large body of postgresql-specific knowledge. Don't be that guy._

Yes... and the OP was very unspecific as to what exactly was the problem.
Maybe he/she just doesn't get SQL, I don't know. If the question was
PostgreSQL specific, then that is another issue.

